# 1991 R32 GTR fusible link.



## Jjtxaz24 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hey guys. I got a question. My old alternator (stock 80 amp) I felt was going out (dash cluster, lights,windows, mirrors would all stop working - car still turned on and worked just no accessories intermittently) I replaced it with a 140 amp alternator and the black wire on my fusible link got super hot and seemed to be melting the wire so I immediately shut it off.










I ordered a stock replacement, shown below but it won't be in for a little bit (coming from Japan)









in the mean time I replaced that highlighted wire in the first picture (fusible link) with a 10 gauge (30 amp) wire. It still feels warm to touch but not hot like the old smaller wire (IDK what size gauge it was maybe a 16 or something)

My question is is the fusible link feeling warm to touch bad? What size gauge is the stock wire? I read that a fusible link is supposed to be smaller to protect the main wire it's linked too. 

Appreciate the help.


----------

